# Divided light doors



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone made any divided light doors ? They look great when mixed with raised panel doors, but I can't find much information on the subject. I did see a bit set ( I think they were Amana ) But not knowing how to build them, the specs mean nothing to me. 
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Yes, they are fun to make but they can be tricky  I would suggest you send off for the video below, Marc will show you many tricks..

Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

========



drbbob said:


> Has anyone made any divided light doors ? They look great when mixed with raised panel doors, but I can't find much information on the subject. I did see a bit set ( I think they were Amana ) But not knowing how to build them, the specs mean nothing to me.
> Thanks.
> Bob


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Sommerfeld's videos..


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys-- Have ordered the video, and will take it from there. ALso, thanks for the links.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob.. after you get the video and cut some doors, please post pics!


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Couldn't wait for the video.... the first two doors that I made were total disasters. Will have a campfire this weekend.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of the divided light doors made with the sommerfeld glass door bits before the reeded glass was installed. This kitchen was built using the tongue & groove bits for the cabinet boxes along with the 6pc cabinet set for the raised panel doors.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here's just some shots of the glass doors done with sommerfled router bits and with his help from the videos from him..

So to say it's worth the time and the money to get the video (s)

=========


----------



## AutumnLion (Oct 29, 2010)

Is Marc's new glass panel kit pretty much the same as his older CMT kit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes and no,, it will cut 1/2" deep just like the shaper cutters are set to do..and to do the math easy unlike many that use the 7/16" deep cut. like the CMT bits do.

====



AutumnLion said:


> Is Marc's new glass panel kit pretty much the same as his older CMT kit?


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Here's just some shots of the glass doors done with sommerfled router bits and with his help from the videos from him..
> 
> ...


Nice work Bj! I'm especially intrigued by the third photo--the close up shot of the divided lites. It doesn't look like a coped joint nor a mitered one. Is it a half-lap? It also appears that the vertical muntin has a "bump out" at the intersection with the horizontal one--is that applied or is it part of the muntin? That detail really caught my eye. Could you post an even closer shot of it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lex

Thanks, " it is a half-lap? " = sharp eyes , that's what it is, because it's all one glass with big bumps in it.. 
Tricky hand cut joint  to get that light look.

How to make it, router profile 1st.than rip it down the center to make two of them and than the small hand saw and chisel for the lap joint(s).

see below
===



LexB said:


> Nice work Bj! I'm especially intrigued by the third photo--the close up shot of the divided lites. It doesn't look like a coped joint nor a mitered one. Is it a half-lap? It also appears that the vertical muntin has a "bump out" at the intersection with the horizontal one--is that applied or is it part of the muntin? That detail really caught my eye. Could you post an even closer shot of it?


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks even better close up. I see now that the "bump" is where the chamfers stopped. That's a really nice look--kinda reminiscent of Asian design. Me like.


----------

